# Purchased a new AV rack



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I got this for $209 Cdn on Black Friday. Zline Baltic capable of holding a 72" display


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That seems pretty inexpensive for what you get. What do they normally run?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

theJman said:


> That seems pretty inexpensive for what you get. What do they normally run?


I picked this unit up a week ago at BestBuy for $399.99 which is what it's normally lists for. I saw it advertised at $209.99 on Black Friday at BestBuy, went in with the receipt and got the discount.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> I picked this unit up a week ago at BestBuy for $399.99 which is what it's normally lists for. I saw it advertised at $209.99 on Black Friday at BestBuy, went in with the receipt and got the discount.


Half price is a good price...


----------



## KevinZiebarth (Nov 27, 2016)

Boom, now make sure you hide the wires


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a sweet looking media unit... price is fantastic!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to say that the instructions and parts labelling/organization for putting this together is top notch and clear. The best I've ever seen. It took me only 2 hours to put it together. Its a one man job.

Here's what it looks like populated with my stuff;

Now I'm looking for a cheap but effective backlighting led strip to adhere to the back of the display. Any recommendations?


----------

